# m3 blinker mirror ???



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I bought some M3 mirrors for my car with the built in blinker. Does anyone have these on their car, and know how to install them? If I can't figure it out, I'm selling.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i want em for my sentra....but all ive seen for the 95-98 sentra w/power mirrors, is blue......and i want the amber ones 

should go in just like a stock mirror, cetp for the wires you'll have to run through the door, and hook up to the blinkers either near the switch on the steering column, or near the corner lights


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^^^what if i was to tell you, "M3 Style mirrors come in Black finish or Carbon Fiber Look. Manual or Power operation,with or without LED lights. The LED lights have a unique 2-color function of Blue Driving lights *and* Amber Signal lights" i found these at: http://www.888erebuni.com/accesscustom/niss200sx95.htm
nice selection to choose from.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33649&item=2439460413

that'll save you $$ over erebuni...

and 97sentraGXE, you want it to blink WITH the blinker light or without it, I mean like both at ones, or them go off one after the other in order repeatedly (sorry that description sucks)

to do them together, go to any store and buy any wire (radio shack will work) tap into the wire going into the blinker light using a wire tap and run the signal out of there.... 

to make them alternate (thats the word I was looking for before) I dont know what you'd do.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....look at the erebuni ones....note the different sizes on the LED reflector  the blue ones have a smaller reflector

also, dry, the title for that auction says "95-99 NISSAN SENTRA 200SX POWERED STYLE BLACK MIRRORS W/ AMBER LED
(LEGAL AND PAINTABLE!)"

.....look in the second line of description.....

"- Manual Side Mirrors Model Only "

....ive been looking for power amber ones for a long time


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2439520365&category=33649

booya!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

G'YEAH! I've wanted to get those for my 200sx for a long time now. Ebay prices have dropped, they started selling for $150 when I first spotted them.

Quick question 97sentragxe, are yours painted black?Or are they primered?

Anyone have a ballpark figure on how much to get these painted???

(I did a search on this, but didnt come up with any info, couldnt use M3 in my search because of the restriction)

Thanks for any help...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

fuck man, your stock ones come black, so why would it matter... painting would prolly be like a hundo I dunno tho.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

the mirrors on now are white....it matters to me


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

you could prob. paint the lens amber just like you can the corners... That would remedy the blue lenses...


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

back to the topic..does anybody actually know how to install these? Since the base plates on those ebay one and, i think, the erebuni ones don't fit perfectly. I bought some from Ebay.com and tried to fit them onto a 98 SENTRA and the base plates were way too big. I think the OEM base plates for the 200SX and Sentra's are different. So does anybody know how to install these things?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so im guessing if we change the leds to white.


----------

